# Happy Birthday Kyle!!!



## PHRAG (Sep 26, 2006)

One year away from OLD! Happy birthday.

Zach will now post an embarassing photo of an old woman in a party hat shaking her butt for your amusement.

Or something similiar.


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> One year away from OLD!



30's the new 15. 

Happy Birthday, Kyle!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 26, 2006)

Kyle,

Happy Birthday!!! or as we say in Dutch:

Van Harte Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag!!!   

Robert


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy birthday Kyle


----------



## Kyle (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Guys!

I must have missed this earlier today. 

Yes, one more year til 'old'.... 

Kyle


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy birthday Kyle!


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy B-day !!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kyle!

Paphman910


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy birthday Kyle...the definition of old is based on what point of life you are at. I remember when I was 18 I thought 35 was old. Now that I am more than 15 years beyond that...., I really doubt if you are a year away from being old.


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2006)

Ron, I so agree. 30 was much more difficult for me than the "quarter century" but 35 isn't so scary, and I do not feel old at all. Actually, I am feeling very young, as of late.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kyle.

Heck at 35 you're younger than my baby brother.:sob:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, happy belated birthday. E.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Kyle, I hope you had a great day


----------

